# How much does the cold affect cycling performance



## guttertrash (4 Feb 2012)

Been out today and done 65 miles, but the temperature was as low as -9, and averaged at -4 for the whole ride. How much do you think the temperature affects your performance? It was a bit of a struggle for the last 15-20 miles.

I'm training up for the Cheshire Cat 100 miler, and its going to be hard going if I feel that bad after 65 miles.


----------



## lulubel (4 Feb 2012)

Personally, I find it affects me a lot, and I'm not exposed to temperatures anywhere near that low. It was about 1C yesterday morning when I went for my run, and about 6C today by the time I went cycling. I struggle to breathe in the cold, and if I'm not wrapped up warm enough, my legs seem to lack strength too. I am asthmatic, though, so that probably makes the breathing problems worse.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (4 Feb 2012)

I did a 45 miler today and it seemed so much harder and I got aches in my legs arms and back ater bottle froze after 20 so had a slush puppie for the rest of the ride, Gonna have a nice soak in a warm bath.


----------



## Willo (4 Feb 2012)

As a bit of a fair weather cyclist I've been trying to get out each weekend so far this year to get some early miles in to prep for a sportive at the start of April.

I have found it relatively tough so far compared to the spring/summer (and after spending every day in the gym this week, gave it a miss altogether today with icy roads and below freezing temps).

I read somewhere that, let alone the affect of the cold on the cyclist, colder air is denser and therefore offers more resistance. On that basis, it is phyically harder in the winter although I have no idea how material the the difference is. I am sure someone cleverer than me can confirm this or otherwise!


----------



## Blue (4 Feb 2012)

I've never measured the effect, but the cold does slow me down - I wouldn't worry in your position. You are obviously getting the miles in and that will stand you in good stead.

Have you tried using a buff around your neck? I find that pulling a buff over my mouth warms the ingoing air. I avoid covering my nose as well as that makes my shades mist-up.

Good luck with the 'Cat'.


----------



## lulubel (4 Feb 2012)

Blue said:


> Have you tried using a buff around your neck? I find that pulling a buff over my mouth warms the ingoing air. I avoid covering my nose as well as that makes my shades mist-up.


 
Loads of cyclists round here wear buffs even in our relatively warm weather. My OH wears one and says it makes a huge difference to her breathing, and it also keeps her face warm. I can't use one because covering my mouth and/or nose with anything makes me feel like I'm being suffocated (again probably something to do with being asthmatic). The best I can manage is to hold my gloved hand or sleeve over my face for a few seconds when I'm riding through smoke from a bonfire.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Feb 2012)

Went from Cambridge to Bury St Edmunds and back today.... in the car. My mum is visiting this weekend so no bike for me. I do know that after my commutes this week I need a weekend of rest as my legs have been knackered, alot more than usual. I have a feeling that this is down to the cold weather.
Last weekend I only bothered to do 35 miles as it was too cold and I couldn't be arsed!
Meanwhile in Bury I only went and ordered a Cube Agree GTC pro to demo (buy, but the Mrs was with me!!!). Roll on next Saturday


----------



## Blue (4 Feb 2012)

lulubel said:


> Loads of cyclists round here wear buffs even in our relatively warm weather. My OH wears one and says it makes a huge difference to her breathing, and it also keeps her face warm. I can't use one because covering my mouth and/or nose with anything makes me feel like I'm being suffocated (again probably something to do with being asthmatic). The best I can manage is to hold my gloved hand or sleeve over my face for a few seconds when I'm riding through smoke from a bonfire.


 
Yeah, I use one in the Summer too. I live by the sea and do much of my training on coastal roads where the buff serves me well by keeping the sandflies out of my mouth!!


----------



## Blue (4 Feb 2012)

Dave 123 said:


> Went from Cambridge to Bury St Edmunds and back today.... in the car. My mum is visiting this weekend so no bike for me. I do know that after my commutes this week I need a weekend of rest as my legs have been knackered, alot more than usual. I have a feeling that this is down to the cold weather.
> Last weekend I only bothered to do 35 miles as it was too cold and I couldn't be arsed!
> Meanwhile in Bury I only went and ordered a Cube Agree GTC pro to demo (buy, but the Mrs was with me!!!). Roll on next Saturday


 
Enjoy the new bike.


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Feb 2012)

I did my usual 35 miler this morning, which took longer than usual. Mainly because I kept my speed at <20mph due to the ice risk. But also because I stopped for a bit to throw stones onto a frozen Bolam Lake. Childish.


----------



## guttertrash (4 Feb 2012)

Was pretty well kitted up, cycling balaclava, two pairs of gloves, two pairs of socks+overshoes, and long sleeve base layer, long sleeve jersey and a gilet. Only fingers and toes got really cold, which made seemed to make it hard work. Didn't help that both my water bottles were frozen solid, so my fluid intake wasn't ideal. I just figured that a lot of potential cycling energy was being used to keep warm instead, but im no expert.


----------



## MrB1obby (4 Feb 2012)

Willo said:


> I read somewhere that, let alone the affect of the cold on the cyclist, colder air is denser and therefore offers more resistance. On that basis, it is phyically harder in the winter although I have no idea how material the the difference is. I am sure someone cleverer than me can confirm this or otherwise!


 
This is true, I don't know the material difference of how much harder it is to physically pedal. However because the air is dense, oxygen rich, it means that with each normal breath in and out you will be bringing more oxygen into the lungs which in turn means more oxygen to your muscles etc etc.

This is just a theory of mine which seems to make sense...it works on engines


----------



## MrB1obby (4 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> I thought this too, until a medical professional friend of mine put me wise - it's not the amount of oxygen inwards that matters (the body takes what it needs and we can't improve on that), it's the amount of carbon dioxide expelled. The quicker we lose C02 the easier it is for our lungs to make use of oxygen. Since she told me that, I've made a point of breathing OUT very hard on hills, and it really works!


 
Ahhh now that makes sense! 

Although...I don't think I can breathe any harder up hills


----------



## soulful dog (4 Feb 2012)

lulubel said:


> Loads of cyclists round here wear buffs even in our relatively warm weather. My OH wears one and says it makes a huge difference to her breathing, and it also keeps her face warm. I can't use one because covering my mouth and/or nose with anything makes me feel like I'm being suffocated (again probably something to do with being asthmatic).


I only wear a buff when it's really cold as I end up struggling with my breathing and it gets pulled lower and lower till it's really only covering my neck! As an alternative, buff just worn round my neck and a 'sports headband that covers my ears (and back of neck) works a treat. It's not something I'd have thought of wearing, but the headband really makes a difference to my comfort when plodding along in the cold.


----------



## GrasB (4 Feb 2012)

Depends how well you dress for the conditions. If I can keep my self properly hot & sweaty without getting cold then I'll lose maybe 10-15% of my summer power for a given heart rate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2012)

GrasB said:


> Depends how well you dress for the conditions. If I can keep my self properly hot & sweaty without getting cold then I'll lose maybe 10-15% of my summer power for a given heart rate.


 
That's strangely reassuring as I seem to have been cycling through Solid Air recently and I've been wondering how it is that I can stay upright whilst cycling so slowly (and I quite clearly wasn't at all quick in the first place).


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2012)

My legs definitely don't work very well in the cold, and the colder it gets the more noticeable the performance drop is, it doesn't matter how I dress its always there.


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2012)

Summer vs winter I definitely cycle faster in summer but that probably relates to wearing less clothes making movement easier. But in the really cold stuff that we had last week I end up zapped of energy when I get to the journey's end and my muscles ache.


----------



## brokenflipflop (6 Feb 2012)

guttertrash said:


> Been out today and done 65 miles, but the temperature was as low as -9, and averaged at -4 for the whole ride. How much do you think the temperature affects your performance? It was a bit of a struggle for the last 15-20 miles.
> 
> I'm training up for the Cheshire Cat 100 miler, and its going to be hard going if I feel that bad after 65 miles.


I'm training for the Cheshire Cat too.....judging by the distances you're clocking up, maybe I'm not training hard enough.  I'm eating lots of carbs and sugar, looking at my bike, then eating more carbs and sugar...hopefully that will get me around, although I have my doubts.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Feb 2012)

soulful dog said:


> I only wear a buff when it's really cold


Perhaps that's where I've been going wrong - I've been wearing bibtights, a long-sleeve base layer, a jersey and gloves. Seems I'm overdressed.


----------



## jdrussell (8 Feb 2012)

I was kitted up to the eyeballs on a ride in to Kent last weekend, and I would have to say it was the coldest ride I have ever been on. Averaged around -4 to -5 in places. I was ok till near the end, and when I got off the bike it was a nightmare. Got on a train, got back to London then had to cycle another 7 miles home. That was one of the hardest 7 miles I have ever experienced on my bike. However, they do say, whatever is hard makes you stronger and I have been riding my bike this week and have felt great on it everyday irrespective of how cold it has been.


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Feb 2012)

Is it just me or do I not feel the cold like other people do?

I can recall numerous times when I went on the local club run in just a jersey and shorts last October. All the other guys had their long sleeve clothes on and kept asking me if I was cold. I explained to them that I was when I left my house but got warmed up.

What I wear in the winter: Base vest, short sleeve jersey and high vis jacket. Underpants, bib shorts and a base long leg warmers. Walking socks and SPD's. Long finger gloves.
Occassionally a skull cap (for very cold temps) and a helmet.

I dont like getting very hot so I rarely wear much. In summer I simply wear bib shorts, short sleeve jersey, mittens, SPD's, and a helmet.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Feb 2012)

I feel the cold more than many others perhaps...recently i've been wearing 2 socks, over shoes, bib longs, base layer , 3 meriono jerseys, 1 cycle jersey, 2 pairs gloves, balaclava and if it's wet i'll take off a merino and wear a night vision jacket...and I'm still freezing out there!


----------



## Sore Thumb (9 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> I thought this too, until a medical professional friend of mine put me wise - it's not the amount of oxygen inwards that matters (the body takes what it needs and we can't improve on that), it's the amount of carbon dioxide expelled. The quicker we lose C02 the easier it is for our lungs to make use of oxygen. Since she told me that, I've made a point of breathing OUT very hard on hills, and it really works!




Now not sure about this but if you want to improve oxygenation in a patient that has poor ventilation you can apply PEEP (positive end expiratory pressure). This stops the alveoli of your lungs collapsing at the end of expiration, thus improving oxygenation.

So when you breath out you can do the same by partially closing you mouth like if you are going to whistle. And breath out against this partial obstruction. So maybe this could improve oxygenation/gas transfer when on the bike.

Just a theory and I might be completely wrong.

Comments?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Feb 2012)

+1 for breathing out hard on the hills etc...since doing that I can now get up the odd slope


----------



## Banjo (9 Feb 2012)

I find my breathing isnt affected but my legs feel stiff the day after a long cold ride.


----------



## jdrussell (9 Feb 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> +1 for breathing out hard on the hills etc...since doing that I can now get up the odd slope


 

as in properly blowing out air ? can you elaborate ?


----------



## albion (9 Feb 2012)

Does not cold air not have a higher oxygen content?


I initially regretted buying that 'boil in the bag' Aldi winter cycling jacket September-ish.
However it is in fact quite breathable and keeps the cold out so well that very few layers are needed.


----------



## Arsen Gere (10 Feb 2012)

For each 10c down you lose about 1mph for the same power output due to the increased air density.

The proportion of oxygen in the air remains the same regardless of temperature but humidity changes. This impacts your ability to exchage the 02 and C02, damp air/rain is said to have more oxygen available but I can't find a reference to support this. Warm air can supports more moisture but the higher temperature makes exercise more difficult and you sweat more so there is a optimal value for each of us. This stuff is never straight forward.

The longer rides in cold weather increase muscle/ligament tension and so you may work harder, if the muscle temperature starts to drop then the oxygen exchange suffers both can lead to stiffness.

The way I look at it is the colder it is the harder it gets. Roll on the summer.


----------



## oldroadman (10 Feb 2012)

HOwever well you kit up, just keeping warm takes up a lot of energy that would normally go into riding. Even with hands, feet, head well protected, and good base layers, roubaix fabric kit, windstopper, you can still get chilled almost without noticing, until you notice the lack of result from perceived effort. It'll all be better when it's warmer!


----------



## cycleruk (10 Feb 2012)

guttertrash said:


> How much do you think the temperature affects your performance? It was a bit of a struggle for the last 15-20 miles.


 Dosent mater if its hot or cold for me if the conditions are not right, then my performance drops big time. State of mind can make a bit difference to how i feel which inturn can affect my performance aswell. Ive also found that i am more at risk of pulling a muscle in the winter due to the fact the that the cold air causes my muscles to cool down also affecting my performance...... it can be really painfull as well!


----------



## G-Zero (10 Feb 2012)

I used to be very tolerant of the cold, however this winter I've really wimped. It's either an age thing or it's the 2 stone of insulation that I've shed.

My knees tend to ache a lot when it's really cold and my speed drops as a result.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (12 Feb 2012)

Doesn't bother me as i am sat inside with the heating on full and am as warm as toast. 
Done the winter thing for years and cant be bothered anymore , will wait for the sunshine and at least +5 deg before i come out of hibernation.


----------



## vernon (12 Feb 2012)

I went out and did seventy miles in sub zero temperatures and to be honest didn't really notice a difference. A base layer, bib longs two short sleeve cycling shirts, track suit bottoms and a pertex wind stopper kept me warm. My average speed for the ride was close to my average speed for 100km+ rides.

There's a lot of theories being offered here that have no evidence that support them.

Just time yourself over a fixed route over a different temperatures and come to your own conclusions.


----------



## Pikey (12 Feb 2012)

Think there must be something in this, my times these last two weeks have been shocking, the cold must have an effect.

Mentioned this thread to her indoors, shes a fairly high level competitive swimmer. There is thought to be an effect over shorter swimming races in colder pools.

That and the cold has made the handlebars creak, the computer go all wierd and my tyres have lost about 10 psi. All makes a difference.


----------



## GrasB (12 Feb 2012)

vernon said:


> Just time yourself over a fixed route over a different temperatures and come to your own conclusions.


For a zone 3 commute it's around a 0.75mph ave speed variance for <4mph wind speeds between -10 & +25C.


----------



## vernon (12 Feb 2012)

GrasB said:


> For a zone 3 commute it's around a 0.75mph ave speed variance for <4mph wind speeds between -10 & +25C.


 
Nowt to lose sleep over then.


----------



## jdtate101 (14 Feb 2012)

Did a 45 miler yesterday in -3c and it did seem a lot harder. The course was relatively flat with some medium hills thrown in, but it felt a lot harder than it should have been. My Avg speed on most rides in the summer seems to be 16-18mph. In winter I'm averaging 15-16mph, so there is a noticeable effect. Yesterday was cold and wet, with the sort of light drizzle that just soaks you in minutes, and with the wind it was just sapping energy. Usually I don't get cold on rides, but the last 10miles was a real struggle, just nothing left in the tank, came close to a full on bonk.


----------



## endoman (14 Feb 2012)

can't wait to go out today, it's above zero, and no ice to dodge. 
Have been given a training plan for The Etape, which includes 4 sportives, phase one is build up to Cheshire Cat.


----------



## GrasB (14 Feb 2012)

Watch out, it's deceptive! Yes it may be 4.5C out but there are patches of black ice about on untreated surfaces.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Feb 2012)

And those that have been heavily treated might have seriously reduced traction thanks to the additives they put in road grit. My recently-healed road rash was evidence of this. My guess is that if there's a lot of moisture in the air any residual salt on the road attracts the moisture, then it mixes with the additive to make that slippery black sheen that you see on treated roads. It needs a good dose of rain to wash it off. Still be careful out there!


----------



## lukesdad (14 Feb 2012)

Sore Thumb said:


> Now not sure about this but if you want to improve oxygenation in a patient that has poor ventilation you can apply PEEP (positive end expiratory pressure). This stops the alveoli of your lungs collapsing at the end of expiration, thus improving oxygenation.
> 
> So when you breath out you can do the same by partially closing you mouth like if you are going to whistle. And breath out against this partial obstruction. So maybe this could improve oxygenation/gas transfer when on the bike.
> 
> ...


This is very true, its how a carburettor works to speed up air flow. Passing air through a venturi such as you describe. As you breath out you will expel a greater volume of co2 rich air from your lungs. Then you can replace that with oxygen rich air as you breathe in. Of course how benefitial this will be will depend on how efficent you cardio vascular system is.
It works the other way too, and its why you should breathe in thruogh the nose.

Watch swimmers they re the real experts.


----------



## VamP (16 Feb 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> For each 10c down you lose about 1mph for the same power output due to the increased air density.


 
I have been wondering about this, but couldn't find a reference that supports it with a calculation. Do you have a reference?


----------



## GrasB (16 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Arsen Gere said:
> 
> 
> > For each 10c down you lose about 1mph for the same power output due to the increased air density.
> ...


His calculations work... when the power output is 20kW & you're doing about 95mph! At a more reasonable 200W it's about 0.15mph per 10C drop in temps due to air density.


----------



## Dragonwight (16 Feb 2012)

There was some research done a while back that suggested exposure to lower temperatures before exercise actually improved performance, taking a cold shower before you went out for example.I dont know if its harder its more uncomfortable for sure due to cold face & extremities


----------



## Fran143 (16 Feb 2012)

I go faster in the cold....gets me home quicker! Sunshine and warm temps I take forever, may be something to do with the fact I like to stop at whatever beer garden I find.


----------



## albion (17 Feb 2012)

As an average cyclist I am quite aware that colder temperatures give me better performance.

Statistically for marathon runners the ideal temperature is 5C. and they certainly go about my speed.


----------



## Arsen Gere (17 Feb 2012)

Vamp, GrasB,
I can't find the referrence to support this statement, it was based on a non-linear graph I saw relating to performance.
The basic physics as described provide a starting point, then comes in muscle efficiency and the ability to exchange 02/C02, muscle efficiency and perceived exertion. Based on UK temperatures, 0-20c there were improvements and over 30c things got worse due to the heat and the general efficiency of the body declined.
1c was an approximation, if my memory serves me correctly it was nearer 0.8c on a very bendy graph.


----------



## VamP (17 Feb 2012)

Based on my observations, I am inclined to agree that the drop in actual speed with cold air is quite significant, but I would have liked to have seen an actual calculation. I am anal like that 

@ GrasB - do you have a reference to support your 20kW/95mph number?


----------



## GrasB (17 Feb 2012)

I've got 100s of hours of recorded heart rate, power & speed data which makes a complete mockery of that. To quote my self:


GrasB said:


> For a zone 3 commute it's around a 0.75mph ave speed variance for <4mph wind speeds between -10 & +25C.


About 2/3 of that difference is explained by air density. In addition to this I consistently put in the same ave & peek heart rates. The big one is my instantaneous, sub 10 second, peek power is noticeably down by 150-200w.


----------



## GrasB (17 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Based on my observations, I am inclined to agree that the drop in actual speed with cold air is quite significant, but I would have liked to have seen an actual calculation. I am anal like that


Remembering the orignal statment was qualified with "due to air density". if a rider under dresses they will see a significant power production loss for a given HR & depending on how under dressed also a noticeable reduction in obtainable HR, both ave & peek values.



> @ GrasB - do you have a reference to support your 20kW/95mph number?


It's the base line physics. Experiment with various power to speed calculators for example:
http://www.bikecalculator.com/
http://www.kreuzotter.de/english/espeed.htm


----------



## VamP (17 Feb 2012)

GrasB said:


> Remembering the orignal statment was qualified with "due to air density". if a rider under dresses they will see a significant power production loss for a given HR & depending on how under dressed also a noticeable reduction in obtainable HR, both ave & peek values.
> 
> 
> It's the base line physics. Experiment with various power to speed calculators for example:
> ...


 
Thanks GrasB.

I have run a quick and dirty scenario through the first one of those at my threshold power of 350w, and I get a difference of 0.75 mile per hour between 26 Celsius, and 4 Celsius, all other factors being even. I am assuming the algorithm of that calculator operates on air density alone, and obvioulsy I have no way of knowing how that was applied. Nevertheless, I find that very signficant.

Thanks dudes


----------



## david k (18 Feb 2012)

guttertrash said:


> Been out today and done 65 miles, but the temperature was as low as -9, and averaged at -4 for the whole ride. How much do you think the temperature affects your performance? It was a bit of a struggle for the last 15-20 miles.
> 
> I'm training up for the Cheshire Cat 100 miler, and its going to be hard going if I feel that bad after 65 miles.


 
its certainly makes you thirstier! you seem to breath more and i remember that the cold takes more moisture out of your mouth or something like that, i tend to drink alot. maybe its because your so wrapped up to keep warm you sweat more?? not sure

i also think you work harder to keep warm so take more out of you


----------



## summerdays (18 Feb 2012)

I'm the opposite in that I drink less - I think because the drink is so cold! I've been known to stick hot juice in my bottle but it goes cold so quickly. I do often take a flask but you can't just take a sip as you ride along.


----------



## GrasB (19 Feb 2012)

GrasB said:


> VamP said:
> 
> 
> > Based on my observations, I am inclined to agree that the drop in actual speed with cold air is quite significant
> ...


Example on friday, as it was a touch under 11C I went for light calf guards & 3/4 longs thick but unfleeced, I also only had a compression top & light weight windproof jacket. I used fleeced lightweight longs on the ride in (6.5-7C) & used a thin mid-layer. On the face of it all was fine, I wasn't cold & was sweating ever so slightly. However the power data said I was under dressed on the ride home! Average power was down 15%, peek power down 35% & HRmax was down by 5bpm despite, a slower ride despite feeling like I put much more effort into the ride! In hindsight I never managed to keep that sustained ache in my legs through the entire ride, only on the inclines when pushing really hard.


----------

